# Any suggestions on where to order silkie babies?



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

IF anyone knows of a good place to place a order for silkie babies please let me know


----------



## woody (Dec 25, 2012)

Cackle hatchery


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

It depends what quality you are looking to get. You can get them hatcheries or you could go to a breeder. If you are looking for breeder or show quality, I can give you a few names of breeders in our area. I do not have any silkies available right now or I could help you out myself. I am not too far from you. I am in Pine Grove, PA


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

adorson said:


> It depends what quality you are looking to get. You can get them hatcheries or you could go to a breeder. If you are looking for breeder or show quality, I can give you a few names of breeders in our area. I do not have any silkies available right now or I could help you out myself. I am not too far from you. I am in Pine Grove, PA


I'm not looking for show quality, just pets


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I ordered mine from Amber waves. They don't have much of a selection right now but soon they will have more. They ship all over the country. They are a little expensive and shipping is 85 dollars weather or not you order one or three. There is no minimum order. They do offer DNA testing. Also you can get a hen guarantee . They have sold silkiest to Torri spelling and Paris Hilton. I haven't got my chicks yet. Still waiting for the DNA test results. I bought three chicks with DNA testing plus shipping and it was a little over 200. Dollars. That's a bit pricey. But other hatchery had a 25 chick minimum. Or there least was 5 chick. I can only keep up to four. But the people seem nice and you might want to check there website. When I actually spoke to the farm the selection was very limited now however they expect it to pick up soon. I ordered two partridge and one blue. But I'm praying they are female because a person could go broke pretty quick with hen guarantees and or DNA testing. I live in the city so I can't have roos. But do take a look at the site and see what you think. Hope this helps.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just ordered chicks from Myers Hatchery. They ship the end of April.


----------



## LICHICK28 (Jan 1, 2013)

amandahalterman said:


> IF anyone knows of a good place to place a order for silkie babies please let me know


 JM Hatchery is very close to you. I think they are in New Holland PA. google them to get # Do you want chicks or a little older? We have a 2nd home in Sinking Spring Pa. & I breed silkies. I am going to start the bator in mid feb. we can meet up if you are interested


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Or if you want pets, look at the local place that you get feed, if they have a bulletin board. Or post on a bulletin board. Or Craigslist. But be careful mixing any new chickens with your chickens, keep them segregated for a couple weeks to make sure there is no disease!!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm very happy with Amber waves silkies. They arrived and are really beautiful! They we're packaged very nicely with heat, straw, and a little fresh fruit. They are doing well thank God! I'm thinking of buying another with a hen guarantee. That way if it turns up roos, I'll get another replacement free. Although I pray that won't happen! They are nice people and answered all my questions. Anyone looking for good quality silkies, I do recommend Amber waves! They ship every where. I'm really happy with there chicks!!


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

LICHICK28 said:


> JM Hatchery is very close to you. I think they are in New Holland PA. google them to get # Do you want chicks or a little older? We have a 2nd home in Sinking Spring Pa. & I breed silkies. I am going to start the bator in mid feb. we can meet up if you are interested


Thanks I'll check them out! And yes keep in touch with me about them babies, I am always interested in silkies


----------

